# Pilot #10



## MikeinSC (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm looking for any information on the pilot #10 nib such as size/ width, are they threaded assemblies, specific cartridge converters, etc. I'm searching but not seeing what I'm looking for. A customer would like a pen made with one and I haven't done a pilot nib yet. 

Thank you


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's a link to a size comparison: .: Pilot Custom
Most kits these days are#6 nibs and a few are #5. If they want the #10 you'll need to modify the pen you make to use a nib, feed and section from a piolet 912 pen. Nibs.com has just the section for $164. 

Good luck with the project.


----------



## MikeinSC (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you Mr Vic. 
I had seen the nibs.com page earlier but didn't see anything about thread sizing. That's an expensive piece to be first and then try to figure out the threads later. 
It'll be on a kitless pen as well. 

Do you happen to know the thread info on this?


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 26, 2017)

MikeinSC said:


> Thank you Mr Vic.
> I had seen the nibs.com page earlier but didn't see anything about thread sizing. That's an expensive piece to be first and then try to figure out the threads later.
> It'll be on a kitless pen as well.
> 
> Do you happen to know the thread info on this?


 
I don't. You might want to try using a Pilot Metro as the first try. Their only $18 for the whole pen. You can always turn down the section and glue into your own section for which you know the thread size. Not sure what the material is though.


----------



## MikeinSC (Feb 27, 2017)

The metropolitan uses a #10 nib?


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 27, 2017)

MikeinSC said:


> The metropolitan uses a #10 nib?


 
It's a #5 but it is a Pilot brand pen and available in several tip options. The #10 is also available in several tip grinds as well.


----------



## MikeinSC (Feb 27, 2017)

I didn't think that it was a #10. I have one myself and it's small.


----------



## jalbert (Feb 27, 2017)

As far as I know, the Pilot nibs do not use a "unit" type configuration with a housing that unscrews, like Jowo or Bock. I believe you will either have to friction fit the nib and feed directly into your section, or simply use the existing Pilot section...Or do what Vic said and turn down the section until you reach the bare metal, then sleeve your own material over it.


----------

